# Debt experts - Bailiff



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Howdee,

Me and the Mrs have really good repayment schedules and owe nothing to no-one. Credit is never an issue although we pay up front for everything but the mortgage.

Anyway, when i split from my ex mrs years ago. The CSA charged me when they shouldn't have and now they say I owe them £800 in back payments and although i've fought it, I lost.
I never say no to her for money for my lad so money isn't the issue. I was more pissed off that the CSA wouldn't justify the bill.

So moving on they instructed a bloody bailiff to come here :lol: and he was the most arrogant piece of work i've met.
I paid him £400 and said the other would have to wait and he just phoned me and was a complete *** and I mean he got me boiling.
I have asked and asked for the reason why the CSA reckon I owe it but nothing and he said there is nothing I can do but pay it.

He won't give me any details apart from the bill so I feel a bit financially bullied here.

What can i do to find out why i owe the bill or is it too late as he says it is.

I have the money as I kept it in a savings account but why should i just pay money out when i have no idea what its exactly for?

I told him i would go to court and he said i can't


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Pop along to the moneysavingexpert.com forum, there is a section on the forum called debt-free wannabe. They'll probably have some advice on what to do next.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

bailiff,s are normally only appointed after a court judgment has been awarded are you sure they havent done this without you knowing wouldnt be the first time, martins money market has a section on there on how to deal with the rat bags they have a clear duty of care which they clearly are quite happy to ignore


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

neilos said:


> Pop along to the moneysavingexpert.com forum, there is a section on the forum called debt-free wannabe. They'll probably have some advice on what to do next.


I just lost my temper with him.

He is a 100% numpty and the power of authority appears to be ruling his life :lol:

Gets on my nerves because we owe no money to anyone and have a great credit score between us and this CSA thing is a crusade of mine

Cheers mate ill go look


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

The CSA told me I owed over £5k ( i always pay direct to my ex) I contested this but they would not move. Ended up contacting my local MP and within 3 days the CSA called and said they are no longer pursiung this and the case was closed . I know rules are diff here in scotland as we have no bailiffs etc but maybe your local MP could help


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

Jesus mate you are in a world of deep s h 1 t if things have got that far with the CSA.

I had to take my appeal to the House of Lords and eventually won but all I got from them was £125 compensation compared with £7,500 in errors in the amounts they 'stole' from me.

They usually bombard you with all kinds of crap letters showing how they've calculated the sums they reckon you owe - how may did you get? Have you moved house?

Is your 'local' office in Belfast like mine was?

My first appeal was dealt with in Brierley Hill who were much better at dealing with the main issues. Belfast's only tool was a hammer.

Normally a bailiff can only attend your house to recover cash or goods on the back of an order from a court, following a judgment or similar. Again, did you receive any notification of that action?

Possibly, the only option available to you now is to act dumb and get in touch with the CSA and claim not to have received any correspondence at all. However, if the assessment is correct then you'll still have to pay it.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

justina3 said:


> bailiff,s are normally only appointed after a court judgment has been awarded are you sure they havent done this without you knowing wouldnt be the first time, martins money market has a section on there on how to deal with the rat bags they have a clear duty of care which they clearly are quite happy to ignore


First thing i knew was him turning up at the door

This issue is 3 years old now


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Method Man said:


> Jesus mate you are in a world of deep s h 1 t if things have got that far with the CSA.
> 
> I had to take my appeal to the House of Lords and eventually won but all I got from them was £125 compensation compared with £7,500 in errors in the amounts they 'stole' from me.
> 
> ...


I have had bugger all from the CSA or court mate. Just this idiot.

I'll be honest, I sent him packing when he first came and he threatened me with this and that so it got a little tasty and he backed off like the coward he is.

If he was even slightly polite I would have been ok with him but he wasn't so he got told!

I'm going to pay it but I would like some sort of knowledge as to why they say i owe it when they haven't even written to me


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Be careful with this, you might be better paying it and then rangling it out afterwards to avoid anything being put on your credit file. Although that would only happen if it went to court and a judgement was awarded against you.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Trouble is.

I have had no letters or anything as we keep every letter in files in date and title order (Another massive OCD i have)

I even have receipts for diesel in 2001, thats how much i hoard paperwork


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Trouble is.
> 
> I have had no letters or anything as we keep every letter in files in date and title order (Another massive OCD i have)
> 
> I even have receipts for diesel in 2001, thats how much i hoard paperwork


I had no contact with CSA for 8 years , then i got the 5k bill out of the blue 

like I said , drop an email to your local MP , nothing to lose


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

Do a credit check on yourself just incase it is a court order against you , it could destroy your credit rating


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

gm8 said:


> I had no contact with CSA for 8 years , then i got the 5k bill out of the blue
> 
> like I said , drop an email to your local MP , nothing to lose


Done

Gavin Williamson MP

Lets see if he replies


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

gm8 said:


> *I had no contact with CSA for 8 years , then i got the 5k bill out of the blue*
> 
> like I said , drop an email to your local MP , nothing to lose


That's made me feel sick. Those kranks don't realise they are messing about with people's lives.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

The csa are a joke. Complete crooks. 

The govt bang on about debt and helping people yet they do things like this.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

challenge him to a fight for for the other £400 mate :lol:

now for seriousness.. contact citizens advice bureau, or a solicitor of your choice if you have one currently (CAB is free though) and ask for some advice on the matter.

contact your local mp as mentioned earlier.

contact CSA and ask to speak to the complaints department that the whole process went through without you knowing or responding to any and all correspondance.. then when the complaints process fobs you off you can speak to an independant case examiner.. but you can't go to this level without first going through the complaints process as normal.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

this might be worth reading
http://www.csa.gov.uk/en/PDF/leaflets/new/CSL308.pdf


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

The whole debt collection industry revolves around people not knowing the law, the extent of the 'bailiffs' authority, what they can't do.

They'll certainly not say 'a-rite mate, the CSA thinks you owe them some money. I'm here to let you know what you can do. You don't have to let me in and I can't force you to do anything but you could pay me.....if not I'll hassle you, intimidate you and threaten with things i cant really do for a while before we decide to do something else!'

Become informed and decide what to do. I doubt they have any rights without a court order. And you certainly don't have to let him in the house without the police being there.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

As this debt is for a government body, if he can demonstrate this (and isn't just your ex-wench getting a mate to scare you into funding her holiday) then pay it, then open a complaint with them and keeping your local MP involved. As has been said, they can really **** up your financial life and they can't really undo that for any decent length of time, so best to leave it with them and kick up a stink. And before anyone whinges about interest, if you can earn much more than a McDonalds in a year on £800, let me know who with... Your credit rating is worth more than the insignificant interest, assuming you can spare it for the short term.

I have to add, you may never get it back because the CSA are a bunch of slopey-shouldered *******s who are all about the mother, so be prepared for it to be gone.

And despite his offers to rough you up a bit, don't let yourself get suckered in to giving him a slap. He's a jumped up gym monkey with no real fighting skills, employed because he looks like a brick ****house, but probably is about as solid as a marshmallow, so will go running to the police in a heartbeat because you beat on him whilst at work.

However, feel free to tell him that I told him to get a proper job.


----------

